# [Q] [android] default Ringtone Location for Android device



## RaviNazre (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi All,

I have SGII[rooted] and using various custom rom from lightning rom to resurrection, MUI etc,
I wanted to know the the ringtone location for Android device as they are hidden. I want to extract them and use in another rom which is favorable.


Thanks in Advance. This helps lot of people who need answers for this . 

- Ravi Nazre


----------



## RaviNazre (Jan 17, 2013)

RaviNazre said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have SGII[rooted] and using various custom rom from lightning rom to resurrection, MUI etc,
> I wanted to know the the ringtone location for Android device as they are hidden. I want to extract them and use in another rom which is favorable.
> ...

Click to collapse



Freak! , i just found it . 
its in Android  folder location \system\media\audio

Yay!!


----------



## MikeO89 (Jan 28, 2014)

RaviNazre said:


> Freak! , i just found it .
> its in Android  folder location \system\media\audio
> 
> Yay!!

Click to collapse



I also want to find the ringtone location so I can copy some ringtones I like from one phone to another. I can't find that location you put there. In my "Android" folder, there is no "system" folder.


----------



## modaristis (Mar 11, 2014)

MikeO89 said:


> I also want to find the ringtone location so I can copy some ringtones I like from one phone to another. I can't find that location you put there. In my "Android" folder, there is no "system" folder.

Click to collapse



The phone that you want to take the ringtone must be rooted. If it's rooted use an app like Root Explorer and go to the root folder (/). There you will find /system.


----------



## RaviNazre (Jun 8, 2014)

*Ringtone location in Rom*



modaristis said:


> The phone that you want to take the ringtone must be rooted. If it's rooted use an app like Root Explorer and go to the root folder (/). There you will find /system.

Click to collapse



You can open the rom that you have downloaded using winrar application and navigate to that location.


----------



## santos evelyn (Dec 7, 2018)

Each phone is a different ringtone location, but my phone is:settings / sound / phone ringtones


----------

